# [SOLVED] AOL "corrupt and unreadable" message



## fharrisincarp (Jun 10, 2008)

Can anybody help me with this exasperating bubble message that continues to pop up from my tool bar?
The message says a particular message is 'corrupt and unreadable' but when I locate the file and try to delete it, it says it can't! It says 'Run the Chkdsk utility, but I don't know how to locate it, or use it!

Can anybody help me??!!

fharrisincarp


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: AOL "corrupt and unreadable" message*

Can you give more detail on the error message? What is it exactly and completely?

Also, is it possible to capture a screenshot of the message and post it?

In Windows a screenshot of the entire monitor, complete with taskbar, can be copied to the system clipboard by pressing the Print screen key (normally located in the top row on the right-hand side of the keyboard). If you have a laptop, there is usually a Function key which also needs to be pressed along with the Print Screen (Prt Sc) key. 

You can then paste the clipboard into a program like MS Paint to save it as an image file or paste it directly into a document.

 Press the Print screen key 
 Click the "Start" button (normally located in the bottom left of your screen).
 Click "Run" & type *"mspaint"* (without quotes) & click the "OK" button.
 Wait while the application "Paint" opens. Once it is open, proceed to the next step.
 Click the "Edit" menu and select "Paste".
 Click the "File" menu and select "Save As...". A dialog box will appear.
 In the "File name" field, enter a name of your choice.
 Click the "Save as type" drop-down and select "JPEG (*.JPG;*.JPEG;*.JPE*;.JFIF)". 
 Click the "Save" button.

Attach it in your next reply, please.

To attach a file to a new post, simply
Click the[*Manage Attachments*] button under *Additional Options > Attach Files* on the post composition page, browse to where you saved the file, and
 Click *Upload.*


----------



## fharrisincarp (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: AOL "corrupt and unreadable" message*

Thanks for your reply, tetonbob! Here's the screen, per your instructions. I hope you can help...sorry! File too big, so here's the exact message...

aol.suiteFramework.aol.aolsystrayservice~3066458957: AOLSoftware

The file or directory C:\Documents and Settings\Fred\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\1154846571\fred\metrics\cmls_ms.tlv is corrupt and unreadable. Please run the Chkdsk utility.

That's it!:


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: AOL "corrupt and unreadable" message*

Ok, it seems a couple options are to run chkdsk or to uninstall and reinstall the AOL software.

I don't think this is a security issue.

See if this helps you with chkdsk

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/315265


----------



## fharrisincarp (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: AOL "corrupt and unreadable" message*

Thanks tetonbob!! I performed the Chkdsk through the microsoft link you provided. The bubble is GONE, and so is the problem!!! I'm so relieved.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: [SOLVED] AOL &quot;corrupt and unreadable&quot; message*

Hi fharrisincarp -

That's great news. I'm happy to have helped.

I've marked this topic as Solved.


----------

